# Technine Team Pro Snowboard Binding With Scrub Hook



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Still a Technine. They are making strides to improve their bindings again, but it's still hit or miss. angrysnowboarder.com should have a pretty extensive list of Technine reviews in his 100 days of reviews.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

it's interesting you post this because I just pulled the trigger on these bindings from dogfunk as they were 20% off and I was looking at the -$200 range.

I was going to get the 390 bosses for $183 but tactics had it mis-stocked on the site...then I was thinking about the regular 390's for around $170...but I already have some 07/08 390's and had been hearing a few bad things about the newer 390s...I knew they were probably legit but I've always been curious about technine bindings and especially now that they have that scrub hook

I've searched everywhere and the only review I could find is prob one that you've seen too from dogfunk: 
_these bindings are pretty solid. i had an older pair of team bindings and these ones never had any of the minor problems i've had with previous technines. the adjustable straps have not come loose once and seem pretty durable. i've had little more than 15 days with these and all is going great. i love the scrub hook, my presses and butters have improved immediately. i really like the simple look too, nothing flashy or bright. the only reason they don't get 5 stars is because they took a little while longer to break in then i would have liked. that aside super good buy._


I've heard a lot of bad things about technine bindings (heavy, fall apart, etc) and I've definitely seen some live competitions where technine team rider's bindings just break on them and they have to ghetto-rig them to make it through the comp....so yeah I'm a little sketched, but that guy's review seemed to suggest these will be better

I'll post a review when I get mine...but I opted for the free shipping so I probably won't get them for another 10 days or so


----------



## fleming08 (Feb 8, 2011)

Awesome let me know how you go - Mine havent arrived yet and also the fact that there's no snow in Australia till June, I cant give much of a review. 

There was also a review here by The Angry Snowboarder but i would like to here from others as well.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

Mine just came in today and I must say I'm more impressed than I originally thought I'd be. 

They look way sicker in person than they do in the pictures online and they are way lighter than I was expecting. So long as everything holds up consistently on the mountain (contrary to past-reputation of T9 bindings) these will be sick. 

I'm going up this weekend so I'll let you know how they handle on the snow.


----------



## fleming08 (Feb 8, 2011)

Enigmatic - how did the bindings handle?


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

They were solid, all expectations met. 

However I can't really review thoroughly cause I had them set up too big for my boots. I didn't actually strap into them when I set them up in my room and so I wasn't getting a perfect hold from the straps since they were set up for a bigger boot. 

They rode solid anyway and I liked they way they felt...The only time I had a problem was on a tail block were my front capstrap unstrapped a bit (but I don't know if that might be because my hand hit it and slid it off)but overall I was happy, even with them not set up right. 

Couldn't really notice anything different with the scrub hook, in fact it seemed like my boot wasn't really resting on the highback very well...so this probably goes back to my not setting them up right. 

I'm going to fix them up now and update this when I get to ride them again in like 2 weeks.


----------



## jojotherider (Mar 17, 2011)

drudging up an old thread here. How did these bindings work out? I might be picking up a board with these on them and I was wondering if they were worth keeping.


----------

